# Need help with my Cherokee



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

My 01 Cherokee 4.0L died. It restarted but the idle drops to 200 RMP then surges up to 500, then drops back, etc... No CEL and it does the same thing on a steady cruise. Anyone experience this?


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a 1990 Comanche with the 4.0. I had to have the Throttle Position Sensor replaced. I don't remember all the symptoms. But, might be something to ask a mechanic. Good luck.

kevlars


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have an answer for you, but you may want to ask on this forum: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/

It doesn't cost anything to join, just one of many Jeep forums out there.

Fran


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I replaced the MAP sensor...problem solved!


----------

